
Ask HN: Does anyone have a personal dashboard they use? - Kevin_S
Whether created by you or a service you use?
======
stylepulse
Some of my favourites: Google Analytics - helps me understand what the heck my
writing is doing online, how's the performance Hootsuite - my pet solution for
social media Alto - well kinda, for emails lastly, plain Excel - my solution
to everything!

------
codegeek
I m creating my own dashboard to see my business Stripe numbers and analytics
better. I am aware of services like baremetrics but they don't cover my use
case (custom subscription logic in my own app and stripe is only used for
processing payments).

So far, I only got to building a simple chart for calculating Monthly Run Rate
(MRR) but will build few more things like Churn rate, Customer growth % etc. I
also will add some analytics like where my customers are coming from (google
analytics sort of integration) all in one place.

It is built using PHP/Laravel framework with vuejs in front.

